# Planted Tank and Shrimp - Micronutrients



## dinokath (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all,

It has been a while since I got into my tank but started it back up again recently and am refamiliarizing myself with everything. 

Is there a micronutrient out there that doesn't contain copper? CSM+B has it and I am scared it will knock off my cherry shrimp. 

If there isn't how do you get those micronutrients to the plants? Thanks in advance.

Dean


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use CMS + B in my 55 gallon with no problems. I put about 1/3 teaspoon in every other day. I started with 12 CRS about 3 months ago and there is around 200 in there now. You shouldn't have any problems as long as you don't over-do it.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Plants need copper! I dose traces (easy life profito) daily with my SS no-entry hinomaru and no problems. I do about double the suggested dosis. High concentrations of copper are lethal to shrimp (and a little higher to fish as well) but normal concentrations no problem. Just do a 50% water change every week and you know for sure it won't raise to lethal levels.


----------

